# Yes, more Smoked Salmon.....



## cmayna (Oct 20, 2013)

Salmon being brined in a dark brown sugar / non iodized salt / garlic mixture for 7-8 hours 







Air drying for 3 hours with diluted honey and coarse black pepper having been applied about 2 hours into the drying process.






In the Big Chief






Cooling down






Vacuum sealed along with some Salmon jerky I made yesterday






Maybe I'll take some to feed my fellow anglers on this coming Tuesday Salmon fishing trip.  



Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks delish...yall are killing me with all the salmon here!

Kat


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

This is BEYOND impressive! Incredible!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## blacklab (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd hit that with a cracker then chase it down with couple cold beers.Looks great


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 24, 2013)

Very nice! I loved salmon fishing in NY, when I lived back east.


----------



## katemail13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Please tell me more about how you made your salmon jerky!  That smoked salmon recipe also sounds great!

Katie


----------



## cmayna (Oct 25, 2013)

Katie,
My jerky process is:
*Dry brine in a brown sugar / salt/ garlic for 3 hours. 
*Air dry for 2-3 hours
*Smoke for 2 hours
*dehydrate for 4-6 hours


----------



## katemail13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks, cmayna!  That's exactly what I wanted to know...if it was done solely in the smoker, or dehydrated, too.  :)

Katie


----------



## webowabo (Oct 25, 2013)

So jealous right now... sooooooo! ;)


----------

